# I found a camera



## Jim A (Jan 6, 2021)

I found a very old camera in a building attic I bought, and need info if I can find it. It says The Levy Camera. Patten #A3318 Seems to be mostly, but not all there. Missing a couple hardware pcs. Would like to buy what I am missing, or possibly sell as is. Thanks; Jim


----------



## Space Face (Jan 7, 2021)

Not enough detail I fear.


----------



## crf8 (Jan 7, 2021)

A photo would be helpful 


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Jim A (Jan 7, 2021)

I will try to get a few phtos, but cant promise here. Im old and not good on computors, it would be easier to send pic via text or email.  The camera base is approx 84" long, which has threaded rods with a crank to adjust the three large pieces that fit to the base slide system. The 1st  piece is about 24" square with a hinged door with clips that hold some sort of glass or something, The center piece is connected to the 1st piece by (missing ) bellows, again all approx 24" square. The 3rd piece also slides on the track system, with a (missing) bellows between #2 & #3. There is some sort of missing part on the end that the cranks adjust side to side and up and down. The woodowrk itself is very good, Most of the adjustment  and mechanical pieces appear to be there, but is missing a few.  I found a couple pics online by googling THE LEVY PROCESS CAMERA, but not much info.
    I am sure this is a very old example of what ever it is, and needs to be dealt with. It sat in an attic long enough. Thanks. my email is redbarncabinetry@hotmail.com
If you woud like some pics, please furnish me with you email or text #. Thanks.


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 7, 2021)

It sounds similar to the metal framed artwork copying camera I used about 40 years ago.
This consisted of a lower platform (lit by photofloods) where the artwork to be copied could be placed under a glass sheet. Then there was an intermediate layer holding the lens linked by bellows to the top glass layer.

The relative heights of the lower two layers are adjustable to change magnification & focus. On the model I used there was a lid that folded down over the top glass plate enabling it to be pressurised to hold the film flat.
I don't remember ever making prints bigger than A4 despite the much larger glass, but I was only working there as a summer job.
I think the scale range available was something like 3:1 to 1:3 - I think I remember needing a double stage copy for one illustration to reduce it from A4 original to a cassette case size.

I doubt there's any demand for them now even if complete - scanning & laser printing or typeset artwork replaced the camera at the place I worked after a few years.


----------



## compur (Jan 7, 2021)

levy process camera - Google Search


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 7, 2021)

You might have better luck on this large format photography forum.....   Large Format Photography Forum


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 7, 2021)

I was thinking the same thing, this sounds large format! There might be interest on that forum by someone that's into large format. Sounds pretty cool.

Is there a camera club in your area? If there is, they probably aren't having meetings but may have a website. Or if there's a community art center in your area, or a university art dept. nearby, they may be interested. Or try Home - The Film Photography Project, they have at least one photographer that does large format.


----------



## Jim A (Jan 8, 2021)

Anyone have any idea of someone who may be ingterested in it? And how much it may be worth? THa nks
KJim


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jim A said:


> Anyone have any idea of someone who may be ingterested in it? And how much it may be worth? THa nks
> KJim



Maybe someone on the large format forum or you could try here as well.....  Photrio.com Photography Forums

Worth would be only what someone is willing to pay as it is such an odd item. Maybe ask an auction house in your area about selling it for you?


----------



## star camera company (Jan 15, 2021)

There are folks who use these as ULF Wet Plate Cameras.  or should I say “use these as a basis for building up a ULF Wet Plate Camera)


----------



## John Fantastic (Jan 20, 2021)

during the early days of electronic PCB making, I use to see large camera's use to make a negative of a PCB layout that we do in stencil paper and tape.


----------

